# Tamden Trial Manchester



## middleagecyclist (9 Dec 2012)

Me and my six year old have fun cycling together using a tagalong. I mentioned to her this might be too small soon. She was very sad. I suggested we could try out a tandem as another option. She was really excited when I explained what a tandem is.

So, does anyone in the Manchester area have one suitable for an adult and child which we could try out for an hour or so (suitable deposit provided of course)? Thanks for any help.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Dec 2012)

if you lived closer to us in Northamptonshire you could try ours .

try tandem club forum


----------



## growingvegetables (9 Dec 2012)

+1 on trying the tandemclub forum.

Also, these guys used to keep a small number of tandems for just that purpose JD Cycles, Ilkley (http://www.jdcycles.co.uk/); when we got ours (for exactly the same reason), they were brilliant. But it looks as if the business may have split, with JD Tandems now in Gargrave (http://www.tandems.co.uk/contact.php)? There may well be others closer to you.

If all else fails, I'm in Leeds - Northern Trains say they don't take tandems, but do sometimes bend the rules, so it might be possible to work something out? Or maybe meet in Halifax (near enough halfway - but it means I wouldn't have to climb the Pennines solo ).


----------



## middleagecyclist (11 Dec 2012)

Thanks guys/gals

I'll check out the tandemclub forum and will plan a day out to Cargrave as it's not that far.

In the meantime have a video of me trying out a tandem with my BiL as way of thanks. Make sure you watch to the end


----------



## biggs682 (11 Dec 2012)

great video , glad to see you got there in the end .

ps dad and daughter on tandem is great dad and daughter time


----------

